# fastening to a concrete ceiling



## saskataper

I'm hoping to do a tray ceiling in one room of a condo where I just removed the popcorn, turns out its concrete so whats the best way to fasten the 2x2s? tapcons seem like overkill and a lot of work, I was thinking glue, but how to hold them up while it sets


----------



## chris

steel track, and a fastrak or hilti would work. If using wood, glue and concrete nails should work depending on size and weight of materials used. I would go with the steel track or steel 2 " studs:yes: and a trakfast would be the tool used to fasten


----------



## Perkcon

Chris has the right idea, steel is faster and easier to install. I lieu of studs use 7/8" hat channel. A track fast or ramset would be ideal to fasten the steel with.


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> steel track, and a fastrak or hilti would work. If using wood, glue and concrete nails should work depending on size and weight of materials used. I would go with the steel track or steel 2 " studs:yes: and a trakfast would be the tool used to fasten


The question would be..........how old is the concrete?

Also, would you want straight fasteners holding up _your _ceiling?

I'd go with mechanical fasteners, even if it seems like a pain in the ass. I'd use glue in addition to the fasteners. That way you can use less fasteners but still be assured it will stay up there. And, if you use steel, you'll have less material that you have to drill through and can use shorter fasteners.


----------



## saskataper

Thanks guys, that helps a lot


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

saskataper said:


> Thanks guys, that helps a lot


Sorry can't help you with that one.


----------



## moore

TUCO:yes: 1 sheet at a time .. glue the mofo out it 1 tube per sheet ..lift sheet to place then let it set over night with the lift set tight. then repeat.
I've done walls this way ..never a ceiling tho. Make sure the surface of the concrete is clean...you know that...:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> TUCO:yes: 1 sheet at a time .. glue the mofo out it 1 tube per sheet ..lift sheet to place then let it set over night with the lift set tight. then repeat.
> I've done walls this way ..never a ceiling tho. Make sure the surface of the concrete is clean...you know that...:yes:




So.........20 days for a 20 sheet lid? :laughing:

(I'm just messing, I know you're joking.)


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> So.........20 days for a 20 sheet lid? :laughing:
> 
> (I'm just messing, I know you're joking.)


 No ..I'm not joking..If there too cheap to drop it down or fur it out then I'll do it with any jack leg means possible..Then me git paid!
happy happy happy!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> TUCO:yes: 1 sheet at a time .. glue the mofo out it 1 tube per sheet ..lift sheet to place then let it set over night with the lift set tight. then repeat.
> I've done walls this way ..never a ceiling tho. Make sure the surface of the concrete is clean...you know that...:yes:


Moore this is what you need for those situations.
http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-produ...unds--adhesives/gyprock™-cornice-cements.aspx


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Moore this is what you need for those situations.
> http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-produ...unds--adhesives/gyprock™-cornice-cements.aspx


 You like to rub it in don't cha !:yes: I threw a fit today at the supply ..they sent a load of USG board to a job that was below generic...I was like WTF GUYS!!! They said ..oh... we got a great deal on that load of rock ..were trying to keep things cost effective.. Watch out Mr. Holt ..I'm a Florida boy by birth the hot and humid don't bother me one bit:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Well come on over Mr Moore :yes:. You dont have to worry about the humid bit here, it is hot and dry. I cant remember the last time we had rain. We have bush fires down south where I live, and up north they have had floods. I spoke with one of my relations that lives in Gladston QLD, and they had 800mm ( about 31.5 inches) of rain in a day.

On another subject I was speaking with a drywaller from the USA the other day, he has been working over here for a few months. An he want to take our hot muds to the states. He was amassed at the difference. He said one of the main things was that our mud didnt go lumpy as he was using it, the mud stayed workable through out its life. It says on the bag 45 min, and you get 45 min. He commented that that is not the case in the states.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Moore this is what you need for those situations.
> http://www.gyprock.com.au/our-produ...unds--adhesives/gyprock™-cornice-cements.aspx


or you can try this gazman
http://www.gyprock.com.au/ourproducts/products/Plasters/Gyprock™MasonryAdhesive.aspx?ProductId=97


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> or you can try this gazman
> http://www.gyprock.com.au/ourproducts/products/Plasters/Gyprock™MasonryAdhesive.aspx?ProductId=97



We used that for a while, then our local store stopped stocking it. It must have a heap of glue in it because it was almost impossible to clean off you tools. But man it sure stuck like crap to a blanket. :yes:


----------



## ubcguy89

use hat channel, and shoot it with a track fast or a hilit. that will be the fastest rout

union carpenter here in pittsburgh

personally, I would drop my ceiling 4'' or so and run chicago grid and hang to that I would shoot my wire hangers in with a hilti and run with it. more than likely that ceiling is a way out of level.


----------

